# voluntary pay cuts



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

Hoping someone with a little legal knowledge could help me out on this one. My wife & I both work for the same company..and are both paid a salary. Last year all employees that are salary paid, agreed to take a 5% pay cut, as the company was going through a tough time.

Last week two colleagues I work with...had their roles in the company changed, and with this I'm 99% certain they received a pay rise! Can a company legally do this?when other fellow workers..and my wife and I, are still suffering due to a 5% pay cut!!

Nige


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

nilitara said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hoping someone with a little legal knowledge could help me out on this one. My wife & I both work for the same company..and are both paid a salary. Last year all employees that are salary paid, agreed to take a 5% pay cut, as the company was going through a tough time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the company and these individuals have a special relationship so have been plucked from the fire and had the job roles/titles changed to justify i a pay increase, but will still probably get a 5% cut (much like when supermarkets up the price before putting it with 50% off)

Legally probably yes and the cuts are voluntary, however if you do not accept it they have to then run down the redundancy route - and guess who will be the first to go!


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't have any legal training but if your colleagues roles have changed significantly then I think your employer can pay them more for that new role. If challenged your employer would probably say he was paying them 5% less than he would have done had it not been for the voluntary pay cut.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

They can in principal do this but as with everything else, the devil is in the detail


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

not being picky, but you say 99% certain they have received a pay rise? So you don't know for certain? 

As has been said, it's more than likely down to the detail, invent a "new" job title give it to them complete with higher salary. Maybe speak to them / the boss and ask the score outright, maybe see if you can get your 5% back now if things are better.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Short answer. Yes they can.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Edited


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

of course they can.....

plus, 2 things stick out - first, you agreed to having your salary cut.

Secondly, you have no proof that anyone else has had a pay rise.

in addition to this.... even if they did get a pay rise, it's nothing to do with you.

I would suggest you stop focusing on other people, if you think you're worth more, get. pay rise, if you can't do that, get another job.

:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

5% don't worry

We had 10% for 2 years then back to the wages we were on so now coming into 7 years on the same money, minus the 10% for 2 years.

All this when our sales have increased over 20% over the last 5 years.

At least i'm going to see a different pay packet figure this month with the bonus from the Government with the increase in personal tax allowance - Yipeee!!!!


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> 5% don't worry
> 
> We had 10% for 2 years then back to the wages we were on so now coming into 7 years on the same money, minus the 10% for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Beers on you. Your round son.


----------

